# Delete Unused Fonts



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Each font on your computer adds information to the registry, and time at start up. You can sometimes significantly increase the speed of your computer by deleting excess fonts. Over 150 or so slows down the system. All of them can be deleted except for the system fonts. You can go to Microsoft Typography , enter your windows version and it will list the system fonts. If you accidentally delete one of them, you can get it back from the recycle bin.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> Arent I a snotty little brat?


And smart too


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thank you and did you try deleting fonts? Did it help for you?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

No, my machine is just fine but that's a good tip!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I'm not exactly a font wizard...

Doesn't removing fonts raise the possibility that some web pages won't display properly? Even if your computer substitutes system fonts, wouldn't it still change paragraph sizes and therefore possibly the whole page layout?

Or am I really confused...  

Cheers, Mac


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look at this thread here on fonts.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58335&perpage=20&pagenumber=3

Post 42 and 44.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Thanks hewee, 

LOL, I only have 63 fonts anyway. But I don't use
MS office stuff either... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Mac.

Wow that is a not many at all. I don't have office either but the image programs add fonts and I have 285 fonts.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I had about 240 and got rid of about half of em, eventually got tired of deleting. It would be nice if there was a program to delete excess ones for you. Anyboy heard of something like that.


----------

